# Pido consejo para amplificador y cajas



## kokolisso (May 18, 2011)

Hola

Antes de todo decir que no tengo ni idea de sonido profesional.

Tengo desde hace años unas cajas 3 vias a las que les quite los altavoces que llevaban y les puse los siguientes:

Agudos - Beyma CP16 15W AES MAX 30W
Medios - Beyma 5M30 50W RMS MAX 100W
Bajos  - Beyma 8WOOFERP 50W RMS MAX 100W

Y un Filtro 3 Vias beyma.

Estoy contento de como suenan, pero ahora quiero comprarme otro amplificador y otras cajas para otro sitio y estoy planteandome hacerme 
unas cajas o comprarlas, me gustaria saber vuestra opinion:

En el caso del amplificador stereo pido que sea de calidad y tenga una entrada digital optica, si alguien sabe de algun otro amplificador stereo 
con entrada optica, lo agradeceria.

Primera opción de amplificador:

Onkyo A-5WL - 40WRMS por canal a 8 Ohm
(no me gusta que no se pueda cambiar de entrada con el mando a distancia)

Otras opciones de amplificador:

Lo que no me gusta de estos es que quiza son un poco demasiado potentes para lo que yo quiero, pero no conozco otros con entrada digital optica.

Harman Kardon HK 3490 - 120W RMS por canal a 8 Ohm
Harman Kardon HK 990 - 150W RMS por canal a 8 Ohm



Para montar las Cajas Beyma:

En principio esto, pero puede ser cualquiera de los que hay debajo o cualquier otro del catalogo beyma, lo que quiero es maxima calidad

Agudos - Beyma CP22 25W AES MAX 50W
Medios - Beyma 5MP60/N 50W RMS MAX 100W
Bajos  - Beyma 8BR40/N 50W RMS MAX 100W


Pero en principio he mirado todos estos y no sé apreciar las diferencias (de calidad):

Agudos - Beyma CP22 25W AES MAX 50W
o
Agudos - Beyma MC115 25W AES MAX 50W
o
Agudos - Beyma PH 35 25W RMS MAX 100W



Medios - Beyma 5M30 50W RMS MAX 100W
o
Medios - Beyma 5MP60/N 50W RMS MAX 100W
o
Medios - Beyma 6B30P 50W RMS MAX 80W



Bajos  - Beyma 8WOOFERP/V2 50W RMS MAX 100W
o
Bajos  - Beyma 8BR40/N 50W RMS MAX 100W
o
Bajos  - Beyma 10BR60 100W RMS MAX 200W

Y un Filtro 3 Vias beyma.

Como se que componente tiene mas calidad de audio? Por ejemplo un tweeter o un altavoz de medios?

El uso que les daria es para escuchar musica en casa y no muy fuerte, no necesito una potencia elevada pero si busco calidad, no me importa gastarme 200 euros más, 
por eso me gustaria conocer la opinion de la gente del foro para orientarme un poco si lo veis factible.

Y si al final cojo uno de los amplificadores de maś de 100 W por canal.....pues dimensionar las cajas lo suficiente para que si un dia hago una fiesta y le doy caña a tope no salgan los tweeters disparados!


Saludos
Josep


----------



## Selkir (May 18, 2011)

No conozco los amplificadores que has comentado, así que ahí no te puedo ayudar.
Conozco algo de Beyma y se que es una marca realmente bueno (de ahí muchos de sus precios). Ya que has dicho que te estás planteando hacerte tu mismo las cajas te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a los modelos de cajas que ellos mismo proponen en si página web, en el apartado de recursos. Yo me los descargué y les estuve echando una miradita, y la verdad que están muy interesantes todos ellos. Actualmente tienes disponibles los catálogos del 2008 y del 2009, hay modelos tanto Hi-Fi para el hogar como modelos para la batalla (conciertos y de más).


----------



## kokolisso (May 23, 2011)

Las cajas que ellos publican son de 200W RMS y 400 Maximo la mas pequeña con dos vias. Acabo de mirarlas todas y si pongo eso en mi piso no me dejan entrar mas en casa!  Con las que tengo, acabo de probar un amplificador de 35W por canal (el mio "murió") y las arrastra de pena, seguramente voy a comprar un HK3490 en breve.   Creia que lo mejor era caja muy potente y ampli pequeño, pero la practica demuestra lo contrario..snif  Saludos Josep


----------



## Selkir (May 23, 2011)

Disculpa, no me di cuenta de que el catálogo que tengo impreso es anterior al 2008. Voy a buscar por el ordenador viejo unos archivos de varios modelos; te mandaré uno de 3 vías de 75W/8Ω, otro de 2 vías de 60W/8Ω y otro de un sub de 150W/8Ω.
Tal vez puedas adaptarlos para tus necesidades.


----------



## kokolisso (May 23, 2011)

Hola.  Eso me interesa bastante más! Es que las del catalogo actual esas son un poco grandes Porque las habran quitado?  Saludos Josep


----------



## Selkir (May 23, 2011)

Subo unas fotos para que veas un poco los modelos. Intentaré ir esta semana a casa de mi primo a escanearlos y los subo más detallados.

Te pongo las características y componentes de cada modelo.

Foto ...0000:
   Tipo: 3 vías bass-reflex
   Respuesta: 35Hz - 20KHz
   Eficiencia: 90dB 1W @ 1m
   Potencia: 75W RMS
   Impedancia: 8Ω
   Componentes:
        - 1 bass unit 8" WOOFER/P 8Ω
        - 1 mid-range dome unit MC-115 8Ω
        - 1 dome tweeter T-2030 or T-2010 8Ω
        - 1 passive crossover 3V Hi-Fi

Foto ...0001:
   Tipo: 2 vías caja cerrada
   Respuesta: 55Hz - 20KHz
   Eficiencia: 90dB 1W @ 1m
   Potencia: 60W RMS
   Impedancia: 8Ω
   Componentes:
        - 1 bass unit 8" B-40 or 8" WOOFER/P 8Ω
        - 1 dome tweeter T.2030 or T-2010 8Ω
        - 1 passive crossover 2V Hi-Fi

Foto ...0002:
   Tipo: bans-pass subwoofer
   Respuesta: 45Hz - 120Hz
   Eficiencia: 97dB 1W @ 1m
   Potencia: 150W RMS
   Impedancia: 8Ω
   Componentes:
        - 1 bass unit 12" B-100/R 8Ω


----------

